
A community of and for remote workers - luxpir
https://remotes.in/
======
luxpir
This was interesting because it's a) not a forum, b) requires no account
creation, c) a great example of side-project or tool marketing.

You can see and chat to other remote workers, essentially, with no friction.

~~~
mjcsmf
Thanks for sharing @luxpir!

This is the beta version of remotes.in and we really want to improve it. We
can see the full story here: [http://www.whitesmith.co/blog/remote-friendly-
remote-first-r...](http://www.whitesmith.co/blog/remote-friendly-remote-first-
remotes-in/)

------
needz
Looks to be a typo on your landing page; "wondering" should be "wandering".

~~~
mjcsmf
Thanks @needz.

Did you try the app? What do you think about it?

